# IHS surcharge refunded



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello everyone ! Just to give you a rundown of timeline and events before getting into my question. Sorry it's quite long of a read . 

(Don't have exact dates on me ) 

Summary : I'm a US citizen that applied applied for a settlement visa (unmarried partner) to join my fiancé living in Bristol .

October/November 2015 : applied and payed for application , setup biometrics appt ,completed that and payed IHS surcharge . 

Late January /early February 2016:

Got refused ! ( didn't even get the letter of refusal first , pretty much got slapped in the face with the bad news with a refund of the surcharge showing up on my bank statement I check daily , and I knew what that refund meant ) 

Feb 2016: 
I appealed ASAP, got more than 50 pages of supporting docs etc and mailed my appeal less than one week of receiving physical letter of refusal 


August 12, 2016 : 

After 6 months of basically being in the dark , I got an email from home office stating a decision has been made and that was my appeal was successful and the original decision has been overturned! 

I had to then : 

-Phone the tribunal and consent to the withdrawal of appeal ( since home office didn't stick to their original decision and overturned it before going to the tribunal for a hearing ) . So I did that 

- And REPAY the IHS surcharge since my original payment was refunded when I got refused 


I went to my 4visauk application and it wouldn't let me pay the surcharge because that application was "inactive " 

I immediately emailed them and asked what do i do cause I need to pay this ASAP! 

I got a response from a human , and he instructed me to create a new application for the sole purpose of paying the IHS surcharge . So I did that, went through it ALL again, I even had to set up a biometrics appt again cause I couldn't just skip to the pay IHS button ( I post dated the bitometrics cause I wasn't instructed if I had to get that done again or not ) . So I finally got to the pay IHS button and successfully charged my CC on August 19th. 


It's been a month since I made that payment and was wondering when I'll get my passport back? Cause at this point , this whole system is so untrustworthy and unreliable , I cannot help but think what is wrong again ( they lost my airway bill the first time and delayed sending my passport back after my original refusal ) , so I had my fiancé contact her local mp to get a hold of someone over there and she got a response saying my visa was "issued" September 23. Great news! So I'm assuming I'll have it in the mail in a few weeks . 

Here's where it's not making sense :

I just checked my cc statement tonight , and I found a pending refund of my IHS payment I made on the 19 August . What.is.going.on . I'm getting my visa , I'm close to moving and calling this a wrap , and out of nowhere I get a refund for the latest IHS payment ?? Can anyone tell me what's going on?! cause I don't want to mess this up/break any rules /regulations . I've come this far and I don't need these problems down the wire . Please and thank you . 


Ps : can anyone shed some light on the biometrics I had done November 2015? Now that my appeal was approved and I'm getting issued a visa , do I have to do anything about that? Cause I was not instructed to do so , only the repayment of the surcharge . 


Also , according to the MP , and home office's response ; my visa was "issued" September 23 ... does this mean I have 30 days from then to enter the U.K.? I am freaking out about this because to give my job, landlord , short notice , pack, Mail stuff etc etc isn't the easiest task when finding out you have 2 weeks to get this all done . Please tell me I don't have to get a flight booked in such short notice . I even wrote them in my appeal that I wish to move in December as I'd love nothing more than to make this relocation in time for the holidays . 


Thanks for taking the time to read this . Any info is greatly appreciated 



-R


----------



## Nel&Jimmy (Jul 25, 2016)

Bone00746 said:


> Hello everyone ! Just to give you a rundown of timeline and events before getting into my question. Sorry it's quite long of a read .
> 
> -R


Oh my life! What a rollercoaster! I hope one of the moderators on here can shed some light on this or suggest how to move forward. I wish I could help!
Nel


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

You should contact IHS Sheffield by this email

[email protected]

tell them that your decision of refusal was overtuned and you were told to make IHS payment and you are not sure whether payment has been gone through. Give them IHS number as well as application reference number start with GWF...Try to be as precise as you could

secondly if visa was issued on 23 September then it dont necessarily mean that your visa start date is September 23. they normally give you some time for preparation


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

ILR1980 said:


> You should contact IHS Sheffield by this email
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I did , when they emailed me that the decision has been overturned : to email them after successfully completing payment . My payment was posted on 8/19/16 . I then emailed them , with the OLD GWF number , NEW GWF number ( cause I had to create a new app just to pay IHS ) , and IHS reference # .


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

So email them again, stating exactly what i did according to their instructions , and ask why they refunded the IHS payment AGAIN? 

And that's good to know about the vignette . Would u have any idea how long it's post dated after date of issuance ? If it is truly issued 9/23 , how much later do they mark it when my 30 day window of entry begins?


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bone00746 said:


> So email them again, stating exactly what i did according to their instructions , and ask why they refunded the IHS payment AGAIN?
> 
> And that's good to know about the vignette . Would u have any idea how long it's post dated after date of issuance ? If it is truly issued 9/23 , how much later do they mark it when my 30 day window of entry begins?


You are sure IHS payment has been refunded..when its pending in balance then its hard to tell whether its credited or debited amount

secondly no need to tell IHS department whole story . Simply give them OLD application reference and tell them decision of refusal was overturned so you had to made new IHS payment with new applications reference. Provide them this new GWF as well as IHS number and just confirm from them that payment about IHS has been made etc so once they confirm it then you should not worry

I am not sure how it work for applicant from USA but ECO keep in mind that how long it will take for you to get your passport so they give start date keeping that in mind..some even give you weeks time ..vignette can also be tranefferd if its expired or you cannot travel within 28 days..they charge some fees for replacement though


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm 100 %. Sure it was refunded . I payed August 19 , got an IHS reference number (which I gave to them in the email that shows I did what they instructed prior to mailing my passport back to them ) and receipt . From August 19-September 28 it's been definitely been charged , last night at midnight , September 29 , my credit card was credited back the $816 . Not pending . 100% posted credit .. after I just repayed them a month ago. I will email them like you said and ask why it got refunded , cause I need to pay this lol. 


I also mentioned my concern with the biometrics. I had that done last November . I don't have to get it taken all over again right ? Cause they didn't instruct me to do so . Does it expire ? Or it stays and I collect my BRP when I arrive in the U.K. No problem ? 


Thanks for all your responses btw . Most of this has been nothing but stress , and being in the dark about almost all of it . I made it this far , got my decision overturned . And they're still giving me headaches . I just want to be able to pack up and leave and settle, without being rushed like crazy


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't have much to add to what others have said. Frankly this IHS business is a mess and a lot of people have had trouble with paying it, getting a refund etc. Eventually it usually gets sorted. So wait for response to your query. As far as biometrics are concerned, when a decision is overturned at ECM review, as in your case, you don't need to redo them and they just use the one they have on file.


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> I don't have much to add to what others have said. Frankly this IHS business is a mess and a lot of people have had trouble with paying it, getting a refund etc. Eventually it usually gets sorted. So wait for response to your query. As far as biometrics are concerned, when a decision is overturned at ECM review, as in your case, you don't need to redo them and they just use the one they have on file.



Thanks for the reply. So I will go ahead and email Sheffield again, and give them the details I did last time , and ask why I got refunded . Cause I'm waiting for my passport to come in the mail any week now and this needs to get sorted . 


Thank you so much , and to the rest that replied . I will update once I hear back from them . The whole process has been a mess and I just can't wait to settle down and live my new life with my spouse .


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello, I am im the same boat as you. I got the refusal of my visa overturned last week, and they have instructed me to submit my passport and IHS number and payment to the VAC. But I am having troubles paying the IHS as it says there is no active application when I try to pay. We made a call yesterday to the paid tele service (International Query) and they have told us that in the email sent with the decision being overturned, there should be a link provided for the IHS to repay. Im not sure if this is the case as we are still waiting response from the deferrals team. Regarding the activation of the visa, they specified that upon receipt the passport, thats the date they will indicate for the visa to be active unless you have specified in an accompanying letter that you would like to postpone it (maximum of 3months). Good luck to us. Hopefully we can sort it out soon (I am given 10days to pay, and submit the documents)


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

pie777 said:


> Hello, I am im the same boat as you. I got the refusal of my visa overturned last week, and they have instructed me to submit my passport and IHS number and payment to the VAC. But I am having troubles paying the IHS as it says there is no active application when I try to pay. We made a call yesterday to the paid tele service (International Query) and they have told us that in the email sent with the decision being overturned, there should be a link provided for the IHS to repay. Im not sure if this is the case as we are still waiting response from the deferrals team. Regarding the activation of the visa, they specified that upon receipt the passport, thats the date they will indicate for the visa to be active unless you have specified in an accompanying letter that you would like to postpone it (maximum of 3months). Good luck to us. Hopefully we can sort it out soon (I am given 10days to pay, and submit the documents)



Hey there . I had the same problem , and I got a response back from a human named "NAZ M" stating "create a new application for the sole purpose of paying the surcharge " . So I did . Then I emailed them back containing the IHS reference , old GWF , and new GWF ( cause you have to spoon feed them all the info otherwise they might go oh this IHS reference isn't for that old GWF or something and I do not want any more problems, as home office has already screwed up several times ) , and I reiterated to them that I payed IHS through a NEW application because you told me to . Cause my old one was labeled in active . 

That was a month ago. The problem is my payment randomly got refunded back to me on the 29th. So over a month the payment has been successful, then all of a sudden , this happens right down to the wire because I'm expecting my passport in a week or two smh . 

As Joppa said IHS payments are a mess (the entire process is a mess) , so I emailed them again, stating what I did and that I just got a refund again and that it needs to be sorted . 


And yea I told them I wanted to move in December but you cannot trust that they will honor that , not after what I've witnessed throughout this process . So I'm prepared to receive my passport and see my 30 day window to enter start a week or two after passport arrives . 


Good luck to you, seriously !


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Quick update : IHS Sheffield still hasn't gotten back to me regarding the refund so I'm just waiting . 

Got an email from home office saying my passport has been dispatched , get this :they give me a UPS tracking number that ISNT EVEN VALID. The list of how incompetent they are just keeps growing . 

Luckily I kept my airway bill when I prepaid the courier service , so I checked the ups tracking number I had from the beginning and it has been updated as picked up at 5pm . 

I'm just hoping they post date the vignette long enough to give me time to move . 


Joppa, if you're reading this , WHAT IF they just don't get back to me regarding the IHS payment . And I'm already moving over . Can this be handled ASAP when I'm in the U.K. ? Cause I don't want to get penalized for not doing this or that when it completely wasn't my fault that they refunded it again ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

IHS is separate from visa processing so you can take it up with them after moving to UK.


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot , so if they leave me in the dark about this , it isn't stopping me from moving . I'd just prefer to pay and finish this now before I leave . Thanks Joppa


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

you can ask for an IHS Top up link. I didnt create a second GWF just for the IHS payment, I have asked the Top up link from the Visa Hub. They should be able to send to you a link with your name shown and you just have to input your card number details. We have escalated the IHS repayment for me thru the paid tele service for international query. The second option is what you have done - create a second GWF which the agent said that its quite complicated to do. You can try what I did - they gave this for the IHS Top up link similar to this syntax : h ttps:// w ww.immigration-health-surcharge. service.gov.uk/ payment/UseTopupKey/ XXXXXXXXXX where the XXX is the unique key for your application. 

Hope you all sort out everything soon - this visa application is very complicated and stressful.


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks a lot! You'd think they would suggest that. I'm gonna pay thru the top up link. You already payed, and it was successful ?


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hey Joppa ! So I just got my passport in the mail today , I saw the sticker (entry clearance ) and it says valid from 23/10/16 to 23/4/17 . 

Why is it 6 months? I thought I had 30 days from start date (23/10) ? 

Secondly , in the description it says visa type :marriage /cp. the visa I payed for and selected was family of a settled person unmarried partner . Does that visa type make sense? 

Thirdly : it says no work or recourse to public funds ... the visa I payed and selected was a settlement visa , which you can work ! So why does it say that? Is it no work because it's just an entry clearance sticker ? And once I collect my brp I'll get the real visa which allows me to work ??


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Did home office SCREW UP? Did they overturn my original decision and approve a different visa ? Which makes no sense at all . I applied and payed for a settlement /unmarried partner visa , got refused , appealed, overturned . Why or how in the world could they then issue me a 6month marriage civil partnership visa without notifying me of such action ? Is that even possible , for them to overturn the decision and then downgrade the visa to something else without any notice ? Cause I'm trying to connect the dots and I got refunded my IHS payment cause they issued me a 6 month visa . Which you don't need to pay IHS . I feel like throwing up . Even after my approval , this is still a nightmare . I told my fiancé to contact her MP . And if they did issue me truly this 6 month visa , where is my refund for the visa I payed for , where as the 6 month visa is only $85 . And I payed $1000+


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Lastly, if it indeed is an error and they need to correct it , is it better to email them now or move and get it corrected when I'm already there . Also , if I have to send my passport back again, I shouldn't have to pay for return shipping correct ? I'm going to email them tonight and take a picture of my visa and show them the error and ask if I can travel and mail it to them when I arrive


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You've got fiancé/proposed civil partnership visa, not unmarried partner visa. You should complain immediately to UKVI, using the complaint procedure:
https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You've got fiancé/proposed civil partnership visa, not unmarried partner visa. You should complain immediately to UKVI, using the complaint procedure:
> https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure



So they did issue me the wrong visa . In your opinion , would it be fine to move , -'d get it corrected once I'm in the country? Because if I have to send it back to them , there is no telling how long it'll take for me to get it back. I'm trying to get there before Christmas . That's why I'm wondering if I can move already and get it corrected there . If I send it back now and get it returned , I might not be able to get there in time for the holidays


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a procedure for getting it changed after arriving in UK, by sending it to Sheffield.
https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...b19/correcting-an-incorrect-endorsement-ecb19


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> There is a procedure for getting it changed after arriving in UK, by sending it to Sheffield.
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...b19/correcting-an-incorrect-endorsement-ecb19



Thanks Joppa . I have sent the necessary emails to the proper addresses all containing the issue . I'm also getting her local MP to escalate the situation and get in touch with them to get on this faster , if they can send me back my passport corrected sooner than they did this time (nearly two months) . 

If they can't , and I decide to arrive in the U.K. And get it corrected whilst there, do I still have to collect a BRP ? Would this cause a problem ? Or I would collect BRP after receiving my passport back with the correct visa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just collect the BRP and send it together with your passport and covering letter to Sheffield, to the address given in the link.


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Just collect the BRP and send it together with your passport and covering letter to Sheffield, to the address given in the link.


Thanks for that . I've already sent the emails to complaints dept . Also going to see if the MP gets back to my fiancé to confirm if they can send my passport back sooner than that took for this one (if I decide to get it corrected whilst in the US then move to U.K. ) . If they cannot do such a thing and it would take a month to get the passport back , I'm going to go ahead and move first then send it to them within the U.K. . 

That being said, am I still supposed to enter the U.K. Within 30 days of 23/10/16 (that's the valid from date on the visa they incorrectly gave me ) if I chose to move first correct later from within . 

Or do I have more time since the visa on there just says valid for 6 months beginning 23 oct


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have more time, but do it straightaway after arrival.


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You have more time, but do it straightaway after arrival.



Thank you so much. I will move 27th of November then , regardless if I go forward with getting it corrected from here in the us or from within U.K. After arrival . I will send it out with BRP straight away when I get there . And even if I decided to send my passport back and get it corrected and returned, I should have a big enough window of time to receive it back before the 27th. 
I'm also going to get this IHS payment sorted out and try to pay before I leave . Otherwise I have two issues to deal with when I arrive and I'm trying to arrive with all the headache of this ended


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Bone00746 said:


> Thanks a lot! You'd think they would suggest that. I'm gonna pay thru the top up link. You already payed, and it was successful ?


Yes, I have already paid and the payment was successful. The paid teleservice agent suggested it, so I asked for it from the Visa hub. It was an easier way to pay..


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You've got fiancé/proposed civil partnership visa, not unmarried partner visa. You should complain immediately to UKVI, using the complaint procedure:
> https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure



Joppa , I was just emailed back by admin review. : 


Mr Acuna,

The manager who reviewed your appeal request states that you do not meet the criteria for the unmarried partner visa and therefore as you intended to marry once in the UK issued you a fiancé visa. The fee for both visa?s is the same.

Once you have married in the UK you need to complete form FLR(M) which is for further leave to remain in the UK as a spouse.

Please direct any further correspondence to [email protected] quoting your GWF number as this mailbox is solely for admin review requests.





HOW can I be issued a visa that I did not apply for without MY CONSENT ? If I appealed my refusal , and they overturned the decision, that means they can decide to allow me to enter and grant me the visa but only the one they say I meet the criteria for ? Isn't overturning the decision meaning approving the visa I was initially refused for (settlement unmarried ? ) 

Admin also states that the fee for fiancé visa is the same as the settlement visa . This is an outright lie . The fiancé visa is £87 and I payed well over £800 for the visa I applied for . 


Lastly they said that once I marry upon entering the U.K. I can apply for further leave to remain . So I can get FLR whilst staying on the visa they issued me and not have to return the United States ???


Sorry for all the questions. This is the hardest thing over ever dealt with and I appreciate your help


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Contacting local MP today


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Flr questions.*

Long story short . I applied for an unmarried partner 33 month settlement visa . I got refused . I appealed . They overturned the decision . HOWEVER, they did not tell me that they are granting me a different visa than I applied for (one that is $1300 less than I payed for ) , and I just found out when I received my passport back in the mail that they issued me a marriage /cp visa instead (valid from October 23) . Is this legal? Can they just overturn the decision and grant a visa that isn't the one I applied for but the one they see fit?? 

Having said that, the admin told me that once I marry in the U.K. Upon arrival I can apple for FLR . Does this mean I have to pay the FLR fee ? And when I apply for FLR : am I able to stay with my marriage /cp visa while waiting for FLR visa? Or am I going to have to go back to the US .. 

Please help


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

That sounds incorrect; if the decision were overturned then you should've been issued the visa for which you originally applied.

I believe the recommended course of action is to email [email protected] 

Include a scan of the vignette, original refusal letter, and letter to confirm decision was overturned


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> That sounds incorrect; if the decision were overturned then you should've been issued the visa for which you originally applied.
> 
> I believe the recommended course of action is to email [email protected]
> 
> Include a scan of the vignette, original refusal letter, and letter to confirm decision was overturned



Admin got back to me . Says yes decision got overturned , but I still did not meet requirements of 33 month visa so they went ahead and gave me a marriage visa (with ability to stay after expiry whilst waiting for FLR decision, but meaning I have to pay $1200 again for FLR ; total payout $2700 not including IHS surcharge )


Anyone who understands English and context clues can say upon reading that they overturned original decision , MEANS you got approved for the visa you applied and paid for . Knowing how shady UKVI is , there is probably a loophole that says they may grant you visa other than one u applied for and are not obligated to tell you /consent nor refund you difference


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

I sent out emails to the errors email as well as the administrative review correspondence email. Admin review is the one telling me this info that was told to him by the manager who reviewed my appeal


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

On what grounds was your partner visa refused?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are allowed to issue a different visa for which you qualify. 
The fees for fiancé and unmarried partner visa are the same. You are quoting marriage visit visa. 
After entering UK with a fiancé visa and getting married, you can then switch to leave to remain as spouse (for which you have to pay a fee).


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

So basically when they overturned original decision , that doesn't specifically mean they're therefore approving the visa I appealed for as anyone would imagine . and instead (without notice or consent ) approving entry clearance and issuing me visa they say I qualify for instead? It's like they scammed me to pay more . As one can pay $1500 and get an unmarried partner 33 month visa , I just payed $1500 for a 6 month marriage visa with ability to stay and apply for FLR $1200 to pay total of $2700 . They don't have to disclose that they are issuing you different visa even though decision was overturned ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, they are quite within their rights.
While you have to pay more, because you apparently didn't qualify for unmarried partner visa, getting married and switching to spouse leave is practically the only way forward. Unless you want to engage in further protracted argument over unmarried partner visa, you should just move on, go to UK, get married and switch to spouse leave.
Technically they haven't overturned their decision - they still won't issue you an unmarried partner visa, but they are doing you a favour by giving you marriage (fiancé) visa as a way forward. Did you send in solid evidence of 2-year cohabitation? This is where a lot of unmarried partner applications fail.


----------



## Bone00746 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Yes, they are quite within their rights.
> While you have to pay more, because you apparently didn't qualify for unmarried partner visa, getting married and switching to spouse leave is practically the only way forward. Unless you want to engage in further protracted argument over unmarried partner visa, you should just move on, go to UK, get married and switch to spouse leave.



I understand . Leaves me no choice as I have to pay another $1200 for the FLR(m) application after I marry . And I can do this anytime before expiry of the visa they issued (valid until 23/4/16) ? 

And that's the correct application. I must complete right? The FLR(m) . To extend my stay as a now married partner . Is the approval chances greater since I would be married and holding a fiancé settlement visa upon submitting ? Or will they give me a hard time yet again . And FLR(m) doesn't have a subcategory I have to select or anything ? Just complete that and put as "spouse " ?


Joppa ,I cannot thank you enough for all of this . I couldn't imagine having any clue as they leave you in the dark


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Valid till 23/04/17 you mean? Yes.
Yes, you stand a good chance of being approved, and for £500 more you can do it in person and get result usually the same day. Yes, as spouse.
How strong was your evidence for 2-year cohabitation?


----------



## cardinal (May 29, 2009)

*Uhh oh....*

Well I seem to be embarking on this same bad journey. Yesterday I just received my email advising me that, among other things...



> The decision to refuse your visa application has been overturned and our office is now ready to issue you a UK Visa – see the attached decision withdrawal letter. To complete this process we require you to undertake the following steps:
> 
> 1. On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. I appreciate that you may have previously made this payment, however your application was initially refused and your IHS payment was refunded. What you need to do next:
> 
> You should be able to access your previous online application and follow the previous link to re-pay the Immigration health surcharge. Once you have paid this, or in the event you have any difficulty paying this please contact us at [email protected] providing us with your previous GWF number.


but guess what? When my solicitor went on to the website to re- pay the refunded IHS surcharge through their portal, she was advised that my application was inactive.
I sent an email asking for help to: [email protected] and immediately got a form reply which had quite a bit of non- relevant stuff in it, but supplied me with another email-
[email protected]

I sent the same email requesting help to this address. I've as yet had no reply. 
I've got to say, I'm really spooked by what I'm reading here.


----------

